# DS #1617: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2373^^


----------



## laurenz (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder how the DS makes it look.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

Crap, I cant find it. (im not requesting a link) I guess ill wait a while.


----------



## SkH (Nov 6, 2007)

OH MY COD!!!!!! THANX!!! I KNEW I KNEW IT COME OUT TONIGHT!!! NOW I CAN PLAY THIS ON SCHOOL TOMOROW!! THANKX YOU AGAIN SHAUNJ AND THE RELEASE TEAM!!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Crap, I cant find it. (im not requesting a link) I guess ill wait a while.



Same...
The fastest HTTP site (that I know) doesnt have it, and torrents too.
IRC prolly do, but I'm to lazy to start the download...


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't find it either, time to F5 it up.

Edit: COD4 GET! I have a good feeling about this game.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

crap, i just saw your messgae, pressed F5, and you torture me?!?!
got it!


----------



## svenk91 (Nov 6, 2007)

cod4-mcrnts is the filename

found it on usenet a.b.b and a.b.n.ds you know who


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2007)

YES, my HTTP site got it too!
DLing right now


----------



## Torte (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, the releases just keep coming in eh?  This had better still have that lighting-fast framerate shown in previews.


----------



## ackers (Nov 6, 2007)

whoa just refreshed the page and this was here with ppl all over it already!!! i think i might see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Dardon (Nov 6, 2007)

yes! been waiting for this today.


----------



## Jax (Nov 6, 2007)

Hehe, you said "doodie"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I hope it's better than Brothers in Arms DS.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

15 minutes XD 15 minutes till i play.


----------



## pdbpdb (Nov 6, 2007)

Just put it on my CycloDS along with Mario Party.

Fun time.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone tested it with the CycloDS/R4DS/M3Simply?


----------



## primeboss (Nov 6, 2007)

found it and Downloading right now, with WWE.

DAM, i downloaded 4 ds games to day (Lego, Mario pArty, COd4, and WWE), i love being a pirate


----------



## pasc (Nov 6, 2007)

16 Min left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Connection is so slow Awwwwwww.... Anyway, thank god that we got it today, finally the wait has an end.


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 6, 2007)

Just got it, working fine with my R4 and a 2GB Kingston J card.


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, I cant find it. (im not requesting a link) I guess ill wait a while.
> ...



HTTP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Torrents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IRC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta love a.ba.b.nintendo.ds


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooo...oooooooooooooo...ooooooooo...oot!

Now to decide which game to play first, this or Catz 2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jawsome!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 6, 2007)

Works fine on R4. Seems to be nice I guess, feels like Dementium but now it's an actual FPS...


----------



## kirbydre (Nov 6, 2007)

M3 Settings are the usual.

Wow, amazing visuals for a DS, and great controls.


----------



## Jepeto (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Works fine on R4. Seems to be nice I guess, feels like Dementium but now it's an actual FPS...



at least one opinion about the game!!! no the other crap "ohh i get it" "i cant find the rom" "16 minutes" etc.

If it feels like dementium, for me its a winner!!.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 6, 2007)

The first 15 minutes or so were ridiculously boring... Just in a turret holding L down.

What's supposed to be so revolutionary about this game...? Just get it for Xbox 360 or PS3.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 6, 2007)

From the first 5 minutes I`ve played I think I can tell, that this game is quality..


----------



## Stitch (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> The first 15 minutes or so were ridiculously boring... Just in a turret holding L down.
> 
> What's supposed to be so revolutionary about this game...? Just get it for Xbox 360 or PS3.



nope, can't play them on the crapper


----------



## Jax (Nov 6, 2007)

The graphics remind me of the first Half-Life.

Now THAT'S a game that should be ported...


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 6, 2007)

Woot!!! Finally, can't wait to to play it!


----------



## 4saken (Nov 6, 2007)

Going to try this later. My friends love war games >_>


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> The graphics remind me of the first Half-Life.
> 
> Now THAT'S a game that should be ported...


I've already ported some Counter-Strike 3D Models to the DS on the past


----------



## bobrules (Nov 6, 2007)

Is this better than Brothers In arms?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 6, 2007)

I give it a "meh"

They promised 60 FPS but I'm getting drops to 13. 60 when no one is around.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The graphics remind me of the first Half-Life.
> ...


>___>

Thats not porting, thats just using a model viewer.


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 6, 2007)

This game is hotness.
*working on DS-X*


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Is this better than Brothers In arms?


I'd say no, this is kind boring. BiA, flawed as it is but I remember actually wanting to finish it. This I can't be bothered to.


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...


Actually, they're ported, and into a model viewer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 3D Models can be used out of the model viewer, only that
well
I kinda lost the source and can't compile them anymore


----------



## Jepeto (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this better than Brothers In arms?
> ...



Ohh... Hadrian... your comments on games are the god voice in this matter for me.... you just kill all my expectations :'( , but im going to give it a try anyway. 

Well now im waiting for lifesigns and panzer tactics, maybe this two games are the ones?

EDIT: I see lifesigns is dumped now, thats good news


----------



## Relys (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...



Hey I know you! Hello facepunch user!


----------



## funem (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice game, feels a bit on the rails though but I guess thats to be expected. Graphics are done nicely and the animation is smooth and detailed, the sound and music are good as well. This is the sort of game that needs a good play to see how good or bad it is. First impressions are good though. Staying on my cart for a good while I expect..

Forums have really gone to pot recently, who cares if you are trying to find it, been waiting for it for ages, found it, how long you have till you can play it, brothers friends dog likes war games, virtually three pages of tat and rubbish posts. About time they cracked down a bit IMHO....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Has anyone tested it with the CycloDS/R4DS/M3Simply?



It's working fine on my CycloDS.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...


All you need to do is rip the model, put it in the model viewer, and compile, theres no portin involved. I know cause I did the same thing with half-life models.


----------



## pasc (Nov 6, 2007)

This game is BREATHTAKING ! Good work Activision ! Linkoboy what are you blabbering about ? 13.6 fps NEVER ! It runs smooth all the time for me.

The helicopterflight made me *WOW !* Soooo beautiful. At first it seemed boring, but now after that sniper ass  in the left window  is death the game snowballs itself into something HUGE !

Don´t belive anyone anything ! n-space really did something awesome here !

I look forward to play a lil Singlecardlinkmuliplayer in soon future *flash and gas grenade.. hehehe*

So now back to this beaty (the night is mine ^^, school ? Forget about it !)


PS: The enemy AI is the highest I´ve ever seen in a DS game yet.
Example:

Me throws Grenade to enemy, enemy screams "Enemy Grenade !", picks up the Greanade and throws it back to me - directly before my feet... lol


----------



## Truliche (Nov 6, 2007)

Works fine on a 2GB Sandisk microsd and R4.

The game is pretty cool, graphics are nice but the framerate suffers at times, the action was pretty engaging as well the only real issue I have is the double tap iron sight but with some sensibility tweaking I'm sure that won't be a problem.

So far it looks good.


----------



## ismaboof (Nov 6, 2007)

This game doesn't impress me but I've only just got over the Hummer turret


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 6, 2007)

HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Beelzebozo (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, hopefully this is better than COD4 X360. Now to get Team Fortress 2 on the DS... One can only dream...


----------



## blahman (Nov 7, 2007)

The sound's kinda good...
but i got real bored, real fast


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> The sound's kinda good...
> but i got real bored, real fast


Same here.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 7, 2007)

It's much better than the average game on DS but not anything fantastic IMO. It will keep me entertained. 

Get the PC or XBOX360 version if you want to experience the true awesome of call of duty


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sweet, hopefully this is better than COD4 X360.


Unfortunately, this is impossible. I will chop off my head and make sure it gets posted to cannibals, if the average media score for CoD4 DS is higher than that of the 360/PC/PS3.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought this was a good game, considering they will have loads of limitations on the DS.  You won't be able to compare it though to the console or PSP versions.


----------



## Banger (Nov 7, 2007)

It is kind of blah. Got bored really really fast, I think I will stick with the PC version which I enjoy.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay finally, i love my r4 right about now. Lego Star Wars, Mario Party and now CoD 4.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone with frame problems may have to blame their card. Mine is running smoother than anything else I've played, even smoother than Metroid.

This really makes up for Brothers in Arms. I never linked BiA because of the frames. 

This game also has way better levels.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sweet, hopefully this is better than COD4 X360. Now to get Team Fortress 2 on the DS... One can only dream...



How do you expect this to be better than the 360 version....


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 7, 2007)

If it's better than Brothers in Arms, it is the best.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 7, 2007)

awesomeness!!!! going to get this right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does this play like BIA? or better?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 7, 2007)

This will be a sleeper hit. Far less advertising than the console/PC versions, and different dev team.

Much better framerates than BIA, seems to use higher draw distance than Dementium (although that was set in the dark).

Anyone reading this thread who can spare 64MB on their flash cart should go try it. It's free, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 7, 2007)

Saver size anyone?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 7, 2007)

Not sure. My patcher auto detects the save type for DS games, and the cart auto saves them directly to CF.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> This game is hotness.
> *working on DS-X*



That's so fucking XtREME!


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2007)

This game is great so far! I'm loving it. It's one of the best looking games on the DS, it runs smooth, controls great and the presentation is really nice.

Top quality game so far. Just wish it had online multiplayer...


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't like how powerless the weapons feel....you have to empty half a clip to kill someone, it seems kinda blah so far...but first impressions not always right...on another note...the wrestling game is pretty fun!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 7, 2007)

oh my this game is awesome, im at Exodus i believe and its really fun, just wish it had Wi-Fi..


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 7, 2007)

oh crap oh crap oh crap... two black ones on the supercard SD. 

EDIT: Phew, it is working, but it took about 30secs for it to start up 

Really nice looking game. It feels alot more polished than bro's in arms. Some choppy frame rates though, which I put down to my slow card... cant really blame the game for that.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it's fun but I have a very hard time seeing everything.... I constantly see the screen flickering red but I sometimes can't see where the fuck those soldiers are. I think it's strange that you have to accept being filled with lead before taking down an enemy! I'm also having trouble with the zoom mode. When I want it it doesn't do shit, when I don't want it it suddenly zooms in. IRRITATING to see the least!
I do think the graphics are very good but at the same time painfully limited. Sometimes the blocky walls and items hurt my eyes. 

Overall a pretty decent FPS for the DS, allthough the small screen and the limited graphics/framerate capabilities make it a bit too much of a "wannabe"... DS gamers don't do First Person Shooters. The screen IS too small. *closing his strained eyes for a few seconds*


----------



## Torte (Nov 7, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks this sucks?  Incredibly dumb AI that never moves once the soldiers snuggle themselves up in a nice spot leaving them free for the picking.  The bombing run was the most boring 20 DS minutes of my life.

I'd like to ask if it gets any better, but I'm already on the 8th level and I doubt it's longer than the console versions.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this sucks?Â Incredibly dumb AI that never moves once the soldiers snuggle themselves up in a nice spot leaving them free for the picking.Â The bombing run was the most boring 20 DS minutes of my life.
> 
> I'd like to ask if it gets any better, but I'm already on the 8th level and I doubt it's longer than the console versions.


No theres various others who are finding it a bit of a bore fest. Its way too restrictive for me, I know its a DS game but there were better on the N64/PSX. I dunno how people can find it amazing I really don't, I guess others are easily pleased. I wish I could enjoy it more.

The 360 version however is damn fine, not had much time with it but I'm loving everything and I am now glad that they've changed the theme.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 7, 2007)

So far, I think its an awesome game. (im only about 5mins in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
If you keep relating it to the 360 game, of cause its going to look like poo. 
Even if you compare it to a N64 game... People say the DS is more powerful, but I still havnt seen a better looking game than SM64, which was a 64 port... N64 > DS

If you look at it as just another DS game, you can appreciate it alot more. As far as FPS go on the DS, this is one of the best...


----------



## Torte (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually I'm not relating it to anything; it's just poo by itself.
As far as FPS goes, the DS has 1, 2, 3, 4 ... I think?  Point is you can't rank games so that 50% pass automatically; some genres tend to have more duds especially FPS on the DS.  BIA was better and I didn't even like that.  Wanted to sell it and still no-one would buy.

I'm off to try that Doctor game next and I hope it doesn't disappoint me the same as I've looked fwd to both these games for a while now.

Btw, Devil May Cry 4 is t3h roX0rs!!!


----------



## enarky (Nov 7, 2007)

Just to keep things in perspective: if such an amount of people like this game, it's definitely not "poo". Not my cup of tea, though, too.


----------



## halljames (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont understand why people keep comparing DS games to next gen console games.

It simply makes no sense, fair enough to compare it to other DS games.


----------



## Torte (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok I had time off study and other jazz to finish this, although I'm bloody tired now.  If anyone's stuck on the final checkpoint on the last level that asks you to lead the way to securing a new vehicle, simply do what I did:

Run through first doorway, sidestep first goon, hit second goon in face blocking second doorway before he shoots you in the head.  Now head over outside so you can zoom to shoot the sniper who's going to walk across the roof (ignore the gunfire).

Go over to the right crate, lob a grenade over on the LHS of the rectangular container thingy to kill the guy there (he's got a shotgun and will most likely kill you).  Wait it out a bit then rush all the way to the train.

Rest, reload, then head out and carefully headshoot the three guys plus one that appears (again, ignore gunfire as it does piddling damage).  Now carry on and shoot up everyone you see.  The private will help, but if he dies, it's over, so just go out and headshot everyone until the end.

For the final section, if you don't know what to do, you just have to stay alive and don't let soldiers cross over to your side and detonate the nuke or whatever.  I ducked on the upper RHS and kept shooting the guys on the left (which they stream out of).  If a guy comes on the right, you'll know, but his gunfire is weak so it's ok.

When you've finished, take a deep breathe because. . . . you get absolutely nothing as far as I can see.

Oh and I played the game on normal so no idea if that strategy will apply do hard if you dared to try it.

Have a good day


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 7, 2007)

I like it.. It's not as linear as Brothers in Arms, which is a good thing. Still... why the hell your life appears only when your being shot!? Couldn't these people put a number in the screen showing how much life you have? That would be some really useful information!
Still.. it shows that the DS is good for FPS games, and it has enough power for  FPS games from mid-90's.. iD should make some official ports of Quake, Doom, Hexen, etc


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> I like it.. It's not as linear as Brothers in Arms, which is a good thing. Still... why the hell your life appears only when your being shot!? Couldn't these people put a number in the screen showing how much life you have? That would be some really useful information!
> Still.. it shows that the DS is good for FPS games, and it has enough power forÂ FPS games from mid-90's.. iD should make some official ports of Quake, Doom, Hexen, etcÂ


Theres Quake Arena DS coming next year.

Also keep your eyes open for a game called C.O.R.E. It was announced earlier in the year but nothing said since.
http://www.noway-studio.com/


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...



You forget that it creates bin and other kind of files. These can be used anywhere OUT OF THE MODEL VIEWER, if you have the leet skillz.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it.. It's not as linear as Brothers in Arms, which is a good thing. Still... why the hell your life appears only when your being shot!? Couldn't these people put a number in the screen showing how much life you have? That would be some really useful information!
> ...



That's good to know.. still, the biggest problem with FPS games on the DS games is the jump, the DS should have an "L2 button" for that.. anyway, old FPS games like Doom and Heretic don't have jump.. they would be perfect for the DS


----------



## demishadow (Nov 7, 2007)

Or, better yet, Goldeneye and Perfect Dark remade on a new engine. Hell, crap jump or no, Half Life DS would own everything else on the system.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 7, 2007)

I played through it for a bit up to the point just after the on-rails portion (which was surprisingly fun -- I'm usually not a huge fan of on-rails shooting), and the game's pretty tight so far, as expected. One thing I don't like, however, is the progression. It seems to just go from one thing to the next without ever allowing you to stop. I haven't turned the game back on, so I'm not sure if it'll pick up where I left off, but I would have preferred a chapter system or something similar. Still, a nice shooter. Graphics are actually a little disappointing though, considering what I was expecting based on video I'd seen.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope it's any good...


----------



## loitus (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Anyone with frame problems may have to blame their card. Mine is running smoother than anything else I've played, even smoother than Metroid.
> 
> This really makes up for Brothers in Arms. I never linked BiA because of the frames.
> 
> This game also has way better levels.



The game does slowdown a bit when getting hectic, it been reported even by those with retail copies.


----------



## captfalcon (Nov 7, 2007)

cant get this to work on m3 lite help!!!!!

running software and firmware v35b tried every setting to get it work, just get the usual 2 black screens


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(captfalcon @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> cant get this to work on m3 lite help!!!!!
> 
> running software and firmware v35b tried every setting to get it work, just get the usual 2 black screens


I had the same on my M3 CF but I took my 4gb card out and replaced it with another and it worked.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 7, 2007)

The game got pretty boring after a while. It's very similar to Brothers in Arms and some times it feels as if i was playing it instead. The AI is decent, but sometimes the enemies will just stay still after shooting at me and are easy target for a headshot. It's very rare to shoot an enemy without receiving some damage and if you don't do a headshot, it takes several bullets to kill a soldier, even when you shoot him in the torso area.
I agree with irpacynot, the progression is a little odd. A little debriefing or mission information between stages whouldn't be so bad. Also I had issues with the aiming mode activation, it's very sensitive. When I'm running or trying to get cover when the enemies ambush me, the aiming mode activates almost everytime, so i get shot while i return to the normal view mode.
Frankly, i think the DS is not the ideal medium for FPS, at least not action-oriented ones. Brothers in arms was OK because the action is not that fast, you can move the character confortably with the stylus and directional pad, but in COD4 your hands get tired very quick because of the constant action and enemy ambushes (specially in the turret levels, were it's very hard to hit anyone while the jeep is in movement).
It's a good game to play one or two levels in a while, but not one that will keep you focused in it for more than that.


----------



## OwlPen0r (Nov 7, 2007)

I got it working on M3 Lite by doing the arm7 fix, or as I like to call it, "the magic fix that you should always try before complaining it doesn't work".


----------



## Stitch (Nov 7, 2007)

just found out that the game saves at checkpoints, so you don't have to finish the whole missions.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 7, 2007)

The enemies are uber powerful. They can take a half a clip at point blank before going down.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 7, 2007)

shoot them in the head


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 7, 2007)

Me and my friend found a glitch, sometimes when your in exodus, if you kill someone with a sniper and you have a shotgun, it turns the sniper into sniper machine gun that does 1 hit kills.

no im not lieing me and him did it this morning on the bus.


----------



## Static Vision (Nov 8, 2007)

I know the stylus is what sets this game apart from any other handled FPS but I can't help to find how cumbersome maneuvering around feels. My wrists get consideribly cramped up and tired after a short period on this game.

The weapons also bother me as they feel all the same (weak) and the boring uninspired character design leaves a lot to be desired.

I rank this game 6/10


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> shoot them in the head


What he said. 1 or 2 shots will do the trick


----------



## Mars (Nov 8, 2007)

Did they use the Goldeneye engine for this game?


----------



## humanx (Nov 8, 2007)

i played this game for a few hours last night, and for a few hours this morning and finished it.  i was sort of suprised by the length of the game, which seemed short to me?  i am not a hardcore gamer by any means, so i can imagine how fast the true gamers got it done in!  i agree with some of the comments i've read in this thread.  it seems the weapons are pretty blah; my favorite choices were the m-16, the ak-47, and the sniper rifle.  

i apologize to the english lads (and lasses), but the sas weapon (an hk?) was pretty weak and i found myself going through a lot of ammo with it until i could find the ak.  it was better than the uzi, the shotgun and the stock handgun, though.  someone mentioned a one-shot kill glitch with the sniper rifle; it seemed to me that the sniper is the most powerful weapon and always had a one-shot kill with it, regardless of my secondary weapon or where i shot the enemy.  

overall, i thought the game was pretty good, some of the missions have great replay potential (for me the spectre op was the best!).  i did have a hard time with the aim/zoom feature, i was constantly turning it off and on by mistake, which resulted more than a few choice words being uttered.  i also noticed that hit detection was sometimes a little off, both on shots missing the enemy and myself getting hung up on various walls and doorways.  i was a little worried by the hit point/damage system at first, but my fears were unfounded.  i'm a run-and-gun type, so sneaking around all quiet like isn't my thing.  i enjoyed just being able to wade in with the trigger down and being able to take a decent amount of damage before having to back off for a second or two.


----------



## Wolff (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to perform a jump??
I seem to be stuck......


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, how do you do a jump?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 9, 2007)

You can't jump. I made it through the game without jumping once


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Nov 9, 2007)

You CAN'T? Really?


----------



## test84 (Nov 9, 2007)

yes, ur an elephant and elephants dont jump.
especially on inteRnet.


----------



## CatScam (Nov 9, 2007)

I really wanted to like this game but it’s just not fun. And that double tapping the screen to aim what a stupid idea, you keep accidentally aiming when trying to run. BIA was considerably better then this even though it stuttered.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Nov 9, 2007)

This game is awesome. You don't ever accidentally aim.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 9, 2007)

this game get's me dizzy.  I prefer Brothers in Arms though.  I dunno, two head shots to kill?  8 Body shots to kill?


----------



## squeaks (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> I really wanted to like this game but it’s just not fun. And that double tapping the screen to aim what a stupid idea, you keep accidentally aiming when trying to run. BIA was considerably better then this even though it stuttered.



Ditto on this, I keep accidentally shift into snipe mode all the time.  I MEAN ALL THE TIME.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 9, 2007)

SWEET i just beat the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its a really nice game, i liked it anyway


----------



## Speed Freak (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The first 15 minutes or so were ridiculously boring... Just in a turret holding L down.
> ...



Yay, no more old magazines while on duty!


----------



## azotyp (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, how do you do a jump?


You don't jump, because jumping would be stupid. This is game when you sneak into enemies, (renember rainbow six on computer, were there any jumping ? - NO ! , because it was sneak to enemies type of game (this game of course is simpler than rainbow six, but this is the same reason why you'r not jumping.
For me this is best game on ds ever, and i dont give a f### what anybody thinks about it . Call of Duty 4 rules your ass.


----------



## Kellicros (Nov 9, 2007)

This game bores the hell out of me, BiA is much better in terms of graphics and gameplay, albeit a bit more choppy.


----------



## Truliche (Nov 10, 2007)

I played a little more, the framerate is dissapointing but some levels are pretty great, I'm liking this game very much though I keep bringing up the iron sights unintentionally...

Still a great game.


----------



## rangingcavalier (Nov 11, 2007)

How do you get past the first sniper part?  It comes shortly after the training part is over.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(rangingcavalier @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> How do you get past the first sniper part?Â It comes shortly after the training part is over.



sneak out onto that bridge thing after you kill the three guys in the upper floor room. Look on your map screen and keep sneaking while crouched until you see a sniper in the window on the left. It should be marked on your map just be quick because he shoots you as soon as you can see him. 

Pretty sure that's the pace you're talking about...I got stuck too


----------



## rangingcavalier (Nov 11, 2007)

Cubin- Yeah exactly, thanks!


----------



## rangingcavalier (Nov 15, 2007)

Now I'm stuck at the Dead in Ten chapter.  Where's the sniper?


----------



## blahman (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol there is no sneaking in this game. the only parts you 'sneak' is when they let you. this game is so scripted its not funny


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have an issue where the game locks up on the AMF stage when going into one of the huge rooms? I'm using an R4 with a 1 GB Kingston microSD and the problem persists even with codes off. Any ideas?

EDIT: Got past the trouble point by putting the game and save on my DS-X.


----------

